# Yellowstone National Park pics



## Milkman (Aug 28, 2010)

Let me start by making sure you folks in here know I am not a photographer of any sort. Just a fellow who takes some pics to help me remember stuff.  We just got back from a week in Wyoming and Montana and took hundreds of pics. It was the trip of a life time, we saw so many animals and so much breath taking scenery  you cant believe it unless you have seen it for yourself. Here are a few of our shots.


To keep the number of attachments down I will make another thread with a few  Grand Teton area pics.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 28, 2010)

Great pics Marvin......


----------



## Crickett (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks for sharing y'alls trip! Looks like y'all had a great time. I wanna take my kids out there someday before they get all grown up.


----------



## Hoss (Aug 28, 2010)

What a trip.  You did a great job capturing the scenery and the wildlife.  Thanks for sharing the trip with us.

Hoss


----------



## triple play (Aug 28, 2010)

Been there a few times myself. Beautiful country. Great pics.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 28, 2010)

Great pics Marvin.     Reminds me of my trip through there in '81.   Scenery hasn't changed much!   Still as breathtaking as ever!


----------



## state159 (Aug 28, 2010)

My wife and I visited Yellowstone about 5 yrs. ago and it is beautiful. You take great pictures too. Thanks for sharing those sites.


----------



## htr4life (Aug 28, 2010)

Awesome pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## 243Savage (Aug 28, 2010)

Those are great pics Marvin!  Glad y'all enjoyed the trip and it was good to meet you.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2010)

243Savage said:


> Those are great pics Marvin!  Glad y'all enjoyed the trip and it was good to meet you.



I was gonna ask where the pic of you two was?!?!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 29, 2010)

Awesome shots!  What a wonderful experience that was!


----------



## carver (Aug 29, 2010)

Very cool,I've got to get out there!!!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 29, 2010)

you did great on the pics !!! did you see a piece of my heart there ?  i left it there a couple years ago and plan on visitin' it soon !!!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Aug 29, 2010)

Great Pics Marvin, Know you and Denise had a great time....


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 29, 2010)

Great pics, I hope to make that trip in the next couple of years...


----------



## milltown (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## BSC Libertarian (Aug 29, 2010)

There's nothing more beautiful than YNP - IMHO. I had the pleasure of spending a summer out there working at Old Faithful Inn. 

For anyone who has never been - GO! It's so worth it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 29, 2010)

That place has a magnetic pull on me that I will have to satisfy...

My only worry, is that if I go, I might not ever come back to my beloved South Georgia.


----------



## SissyHunter (Aug 29, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! It makes me want to go too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## high tech. hunter (Aug 29, 2010)

Bet my buddy and I were at YS at the same time as you.  You get down to Jackson Hole? I've attached a few of my pictures as well.  I stayed at Fishing Bridge camp in my 22 footTrailmanor.Weather was outstanding.  You see the forest fire?  I attached a picture.  Lots of bears this year. Guy from Illinois killed near East gate while I was there.


----------



## hwy22 (Aug 29, 2010)

Leach those where great pictures. Looks like you guys had a great time. Thanks for sending me text with some of the pictures.


----------



## Dean (Aug 30, 2010)

*Nice pics...*

Hey Nicodemus - got bad news for ya' - odds are when you make your way out to YNP or that part of the big sky country that magnetic pull you feel now will only multiply expotentionally....I don't think that magnetic pull will ever go away no matter how many times some of us have visited.


----------



## max4hunterof thunderbay (Aug 30, 2010)

Love the shot of the buffaloe stampeeding the road. Looks like one of those cow elk was wearing a radio collar?


----------



## Milkman (Aug 30, 2010)

max4hunterof thunderbay said:


> Love the shot of the buffaloe stampeeding the road. Looks like one of those cow elk was wearing a radio collar?



Yes we saw several cow bison and elk wearing the radio collars. Looks like they keep good track of the animals


----------



## Milkman (Aug 30, 2010)

high tech. hunter said:


> Bet my buddy and I were at YS at the same time as you.  You get down to Jackson Hole? I've attached a few of my pictures as well.  I stayed at Fishing Bridge camp in my 22 footTrailmanor.Weather was outstanding.  You see the forest fire?  I attached a picture.  Lots of bears this year. Guy from Illinois killed near East gate while I was there.



We stayed some at West YS, Gardiner,  YS Lake Lodge and Jackson Lake Lodge  Yes, we went to Jackson Hole one afternoon. It is the Gatlinburg of the Rockies sorta. See pic below of elk antler archway, there are 4 arches you can see another one behind me.

We only saw one bear, you say a fellow was killed near the east entry, do you mean killed by a bear or something else?


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 30, 2010)

awesome Milkman..been there once want to go back. Really enjoyed your pics.


----------



## Dean (Aug 31, 2010)

*Milkman*

he was referring to the Griz attack in Soda Butte Campground about 1 mile outside Cooke City (near YNP East Gate)...Momma Griz and 3 cubs, griz pulled man from his tent and bit/attacked two others. 2 lived to tell about it, and unfortunately the 1 man did not. They used the mans tent and sleeping bag as "bait" in the culvert trap- all bears were captured, 3 cubs sent to zoo, momma griz put down.


----------



## specrider (Aug 31, 2010)

Very nice pictures! I'd like to make it out there one day.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 31, 2010)

Great Pics Marvin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## secondseason (Aug 31, 2010)

Awesome pictures!  I want to go there some day!


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Aug 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That place has a magnetic pull on me that I will have to satisfy...
> 
> My only worry, is that if I go, I might not ever come back to my beloved South Georgia.



I feel exactly like you Nick... I was thinking the same thing and then read your post  It seems like a homesickness for something I've never seen. One of these days I will make it out there and like you, I'm afraid I won't ever want to come back. 

Thanks for sharing your trip with the rest of us Marvin!


----------



## shea900 (Aug 31, 2010)

Those pictures are wonderful! Thanks.


----------



## HBC4570 (Aug 31, 2010)

brings back pleasant memories.i know how nic feels. the place 
sure does draw you,some more than others.i was born about
a hundred and thirty or forty years too late. would have loved
to have been there during the shining times.


----------



## schreck_1 (Sep 1, 2010)

I've been 3 times and can't wait to go back. Awesome place. Thank God for Teddy Roosevelt!


----------



## huntaholic (Sep 1, 2010)

GREAT PICS !!! Thanks.


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 1, 2010)

I've got those same pics.... from 10 years ago... it is amazing how it never seems to change!  I want to go back so bad I can't stand it.  This time.. I may not come back when I do!


----------



## devil-dog (Sep 2, 2010)

Awesome Pics! I would love to go there someday....


----------



## Milkman (Sep 2, 2010)

Yall are too kind with the comments about photographic ability. It is the beautiful scenery that makes the great pics.

One of the remarkable things about the park is that you can drive for 20 miles in some places and not see any sign of human intervention other than the road and things associated with it. I mean no fences, no powerlines, no houses, no barns,no junk, etc.  It is the most natural place I have ever visited. With the exception of a few million fewer buffalo, I bet it looks much like it did when the native Americans had control of the area.

I will say to those who are considering going there, just DO IT !!  Beg, or borrow, or hitch hike or whatever it takes to make it happen. You wont regret it.


----------



## Booner Killa (Sep 3, 2010)

What's sad is that I would be willing to bet my right arm that as beautiful as those pics are, they really can't do the place justice? I need to go to. I have never been there but it is a place I have dreamed about going for a long time! Absolutely incredible pics MM!


----------



## Milkman (Sep 3, 2010)

Booner Killa said:


> What's sad is that I would be willing to bet my right arm that as beautiful as those pics are, they really can't do the place justice? I need to go to. I have never been there but it is a place I have dreamed about going for a long time! Absolutely incredible pics MM!



BK,
You have described my feeling to a tee, I have been looking at all the pics this week in full screen slide show, and have the same feeling. When you are standing there in that pristine setting, with the kind of scenery in the pic all the way around you what you can capture in a photograph is insignificant


----------



## K9SAR (Sep 3, 2010)

Great pictures and what a rarity to get a shot of the bear feeding in the river!


----------



## Milkman (Jul 15, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Yall are too kind with the comments about photographic ability. It is the beautiful scenery that makes the great pics.
> 
> One of the remarkable things about the park is that you can drive for 20 miles in some places and not see any sign of human intervention other than the road and things associated with it. I mean no fences, no powerlines, no houses, no barns,no junk, etc.  It is the most natural place I have ever visited. With the exception of a few million fewer buffalo, I bet it looks much like it did when the native Americans had control of the area.
> 
> I will say to those who are considering going there, just DO IT !!  Beg, or borrow, or hitch hike or whatever it takes to make it happen. You wont regret it.



I got to thinking about Yellowstone today and decided to dig this thread out. My last statement above is fact.  If you haven't been you must go.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jul 15, 2016)

Awesome pics!!! We're trying to plan a family vacation in a couple of years.


----------



## bhblackwell (Jul 20, 2016)

Been wanting to go out there for a long long time. I will make it there one day. Thanks for sharing them pics makes me want to go even more.


----------

